# لاول مرة سيارة بلا وقود قوية جدا ومولدات نظيفة بلا وقود ايضا



## mohamedhusen951 (26 مارس 2010)

فكرة جديدة رائعة والله اكبر ياجماعه
الفكرة مشروحة بالكامل والصور والفيديو في هذه اللينكه بعد اذن مدير المنتدي
ومسجلة ومحمية دوليا باكاديمية البحث العلمي​
*********************
وضع اى روابط بغرض الدعيايا والاعلان مخالف لقوانين الملتقى 
المراقب


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخوتى الكرام .. حبذا لو كان النقاش بالادلة والبراهين العلمية
بدون الاساءة او التجريح صراحة او ضمنا
وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما يحبه ويرضاه

العقاب الهرم
​


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (26 مارس 2010)

ياريت من غير كلام ملوش لازمة تجيب لى الاثبات ان كلامي مش مضبوط ولا ايه ياجماعه؟


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مارس 2010)

ماشي
قوانين الطاقى بتقول ايه؟
الطاقة اللي داخلة بتساوي الطاقة اللي خارجة
من غير دخول في تفاصيل
المحرك حيشغل الكومبرسور وحيشغل العربية
يبقى الطاقة اللي خارجة من المحرك جزء حيروح للعربية وجزء للكمبرسور
الجزء اللي رايح للكمبرسور، حيضغط الهواء اللي بعد كدة حيشغل المحرك
والطاقة اللي انضغط بيها الهواء هي اللي بعد كدة حيدور بيها الموتور عشان برضو يدور العربية والكمبرسور، يبقى الطاقة حتيجي منيييييييييييين؟؟؟؟

نخش بقى على الأرقام
الكمبرسور اللي حيضغط الهواء اللي حيدي طاقة للعربية قدرته 2 حصان، يعني الطاقة اللي داخلة لموتور العربية عمرها ما حتزيد عن 2 حصان على أساس ان مفيش فواقد
راضي بذمتك في عربية في الدنيا تمشي بـ 2 حصان؟؟
xxxxxx
دة العربية السمارت اللي قد العربية اللعبة موتورها 70 حصان
xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (27 مارس 2010)

يبقى انت كده مش مصدق ان فى عربية هواء موتورها 25 حصان وانا حطيت اللينكة ومش عارف راحت فين
الفكرة واحدة انبوبة مليانه هواء بيخرج منها الهواء ليشغل الموتور الهوائي ليعطي طاقة دفع 25 حصان وسرعه 96 كيلومتر والكلام ده والله العظيم مش تاليف ابحث علي النت هتلاقي الكلام ده مثبوت ونظرى وحتي علي اليوتيوب اذن موتور الكمبريوسور 2 حصان فقط سهل جدا من حركة العربية تركيب دينامو مش 2 حصان لكن 5 حصان مع زيادة قوة السيارة لان المشكلة اتحلت وهي كمية الهواء المستخدمة بالحركة ولان الكومبريسور سريع بالملىء وياخذ فقط 1500 وات المسئلة اللى مش دارس حاجة يفهمها
وده الشرح بالتفصيل عن الموقع

*سيارة هوائية ذاتية المليء والحركة ذو إمكانيات عالية لا تحتاج إلى محطات*​
***ان المشكلة في السيارات الهوائية الحالية أنها تحتاج إلى محطات بها ضاغط هواء للمليء ومن الممكن أن تتزاحم عليها السيارات إلى جانب *
***عدد ركابها قليل حيث يكون الموتور 25 حصان تقريبا لأنها تستهلك 1.5 لتر هواء كل كيلومتر*
***السرعة تكون قليلة نسبيا لا تتجاوز 100 كلم ساعة*

*الاختراع والفكرة*
*والاختراع هو سيارة هوائية لا تحتاج إلى محطات لمليء خزان الهواء وتكون ذاتية المليء إلى جانب زيادة سرعتها وحجمها عن المعتاد *
*الفكرة أننا نستخدم كومبريسور أو ضاغط هواء قوى وسريع وصغير بالحجم في نفس الوقت وهو موجود بالأسواقلكي نملأ أنبوب السيارة ويكون هذا الكومبريسور مركب فى السيارة ويستمد طاقته من حركة السيارة على الدينامو والبطارية*
*لذلك كان بالإمكان ان نزيد من سرعة وحجم السيارة لان الكومبريسور المستخدم سريع جدا فى المليء لذلك نستطيع ان نستخدم لترات اكثر من الهواء فى حركة موتور السيارة الهوائي وبذلك نزيد من قوته وسرعته الى جانب ان بطارية السيارة طويلة العمر (لا تحتاج الى تغيير البطارية الا كل 15عاما ) ولا تحتاج الى تغيير زيت الا قليلجدا*






كومبريسور صغير 2 حصان 220 فولت 7 أمبير وهو موتور سريع في حجم كرة القدم فقط فكرة الاختراع يستطيع مليء 150 لتر في 10 دقائق لذلك في الساعة يستطيع أن يكمل 6 دورات مليء أي 600 لتر هواء بالساعة فقط ب 1500 وات طاقة 600 لتر يستطيعوا أن يحركوا دينامو بطاقة كبيرة جدا جدا أزيد من حاجته

*



*

*طريقة الاستغلال:-*
*1- يستغل هذا الاختراع فى تصنيع والتعاقد مع شركات السيارات الهوائية لتصنيع سيارة هوائية بأي قوة وعدد ركاب وتكون سرعاتها عالية*
*2- يمكن فرض ضريبة على هذه السيارات بالمدن بدلا من البنزين كخطة تامين طويلة لكي لا تخسر شركات البترول والسيارات التقليدية*
*3- استغلالها كمولد للطاقة الكهربائية بالمنازل وفى المناطق النائية التي ليس بها كهرباء حيث يمكن صناعة مولدات صغيرة ووضع دينامو التوليد مقارب لطاقة الموتور حيث أنها نفس الفكرة دينامو يلف بموتور سيارة هوائي ولكن يمكن تركيبها بهيكل غير السيارة (هيكل المولد) كما يمكن إنشاء محطات كهربائية بهذه الوحدات *
*4- نجد أن هذه السيارات مجانية في تكاليف المشي واقتصادية جدا فيمكن فرض عليها ضريبة ضئيلة بنصف ثمن البترول فتجنى الدولة من ملايين السيارات منها مبالغ بالمليارات شهريا أموال خالصة ليست بها مصاريف تكرير أو استخراج كالبترول إلى جانب عدم خسارة جميع سيارات البنزين لان عندها سعر البنزين سيقل ويصبح مساوي للضريبة المفروضة على السيارات الهوائية بخطة تدريجية ستطور صناعة السيارات الهوائية والمولدات بالمستقبل إلى أن يتم إحلال كامل كما أنها ستؤدى إلى انخفاض تكاليف الكهرباء أيضا لان محطاتها نظيفة 100% ولا تحتاج إلى وقود ورخيصة جدا*
*ونناشد كل الدول البترولية استثمار أموالهم كلها في المحركات الهوائية كطاقة نظيفة وتصنيعها بهذه الصورة مما يعوض خسارة انخفاض أسعار البترول الذي سيستخدم فقط في الطائرات وآلات البناء والقطارات والدبابات ,والسفن ..... وهذا فيديو لعمل الموتور الهوائي *



مولد كهربائي صغير نفس الفكرة






*academy paper of recording ورقة التسجيل الدولي بالأكاديمية *





*الأدوات المطلوبة لتصنيع سيارة أو تحويلها هي :-*
*** كومبريسور بموتور أو ضاغط هواء 2 حصان (1500 وات) 30*20سم(يملأ 100 لتر هواء فى 7 دقائق) وبه جهاز حساس للكمية التي ملئت الأنبوب بالضغط ويمكن ضبطه*
*** انبوب هواء يسع 150 لتر مصنوع من الفايبر *
***موتور السيارة الهوائى بأي قوة مجهز له وصلة مع الدينامو*
***دينامو 6 كيلو وات يزن 20 كلجم "سهل جدا تصنيعه وموجود بالأسواق العالمية دينامو حتى 25 كيلووات لذلك سهل الحصول عليه*
***بطارية ليثيوم حديثة6 كيلو وات تزن 20كلجم*
*ثم نركب هذه القطع الصغيرة بالحجم فى هيكل السيارة ونوصل الكومبريسور بالأنبوب الفايبر ثم نوصل الأنبوب الفايبر بالموتور الهوائي ثم نوصل الموتور الهوائي بالدينامو وسيره ثم نوصل وصلة الدينامو إلى البطارية مع وجود الكتاوت ثم نوصل البطارية ونعمل لها مفتاح لتشغيل الكومبريسور لتصبح هذه المكونات المجمعة المركبة كدورة *
*تكون البطارية مشحونة فنعطى طاقة الى الكومبريسور فيقوم بملأ الأنبوب فى خلال 10 دقائق وذلك لأول مرة تدشين ثم نفتح الهواء من الأنبوب إلى الموتور الهوائي للسيارة فتقوم بالحركة والاندفاع فكلما مشت السيارة "أو دارت فقط" كلما اشتغل الدينامو كلما شحن البطارية كلما عمل الكومبريسور ولم يقف كلما ضمننا أنبوب ممتلئ بالكومبريسور (وملحوظة الكومبريسور كما قلنا حساس للمليء وبالتالي لن يملأ الأنبوب الى انفجاره) وبالتالي هذه دورة لا نهائية موفرة للطاقة والجهد وتنتج سيارة سريعة وقوية وكبيرة منافسة لسيارات البنزين بل ولا تحتاج إلى محطات *


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: علم الانسان مالم يعلم 0000

فكرة جميلة جدآ وبارك الله فيك نتمنى لك التقدم في افكار جديدة خدمتآ لامتنا العربية وللدين الاسلامي 0
وفقك الله يااخي 00000000000


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (27 مارس 2010)

الله يخليك يااخي طارق حسن
ولكل من لديه اتصالات واسعه نريد تنفيذ هذه الفكرة وتصنيعها فى بلادنا العربية لان العائد منها خالص فلوس خالصة ليس بها اى تكاليف تكرير او استخراج مثل البترول
شركة تاتا اللى بتصنع هذه الاسيارات تاتا بالهند من يريد التعاون وله نفوذ يوصلني بها ويعل هنا فى المنتدي عن كل جديد الى ان نحقق الامل


----------



## zamalkawi (27 مارس 2010)

لم تجب عن سؤالي
ما هو مجالك؟ أو ماذا درست
أخي، لو أنك مررت على ثانوي صناعي أو حتى ثانوية عامة لكنت عرفت أن ما تقوله لا يصح
ولو درست السنة الأولى في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية لعرفت أنه مستحيل بالأرقام والحسابات والمعادلات والتجارب
لذا أكرر سؤالي: ماذا درست

أما بالنسبة لردك فمن الواضح أنك لم تقرأ كلامي جيدا
أنا لم أعترض على كون المحرك 25 حصان، فرغم أن هذا صغير إلى حد ما إلا أنه ممكن فأنا رغم قلة معلوماتي عن السيارات أعرف أنه توجد سيارات بأقل من 50 حصان، وأعرف وجود محركات أصغر لكني لا أعرف مواصفاتها الفنية، أي أن 25 حصان رقم مقبول
اعتراضي هو على أن الكمبرسور الذي يولد الهواء المضغوط قدرته 2 حصان
أي أن أكبر طاقة ممكن دخولها للمحرك هي 2 حصان
وهذا يكفي لعربة كارو وليس لسيارة تمشي في الشوارع

أما بعيدا عن كمية الطاقة أو القدرة فما تتحدث عنه يسمى المحرك الذاتي الحركة
وقد قتل بحثا ووجد أنه مستحيل علميا وفيزيائيا وعمليا
فلا تكابر في الخطأ
وحيث أنني أعتقد أنك لم تتلق أي تعليم هندسي أو فيزيائي في حياتك
أنصحك أن تقرأ كتابا عن الديناميكا الحرارية وكتابا عن خواص الغازات
وبعد أن تقرأ ستعرف أنك كنت تضيع وقتك في الاتجاه الخطأ
وربما تفتح لك القراءة أفكار جديدة لاستغلال خبرتك العملية التي ربما لو صقلتها علميا ستصل إلى أشياء عظيمة
فليهدني الله ويهديك
وليوفقني الله ويوفقك


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (27 مارس 2010)

طيب انا الوقتي فهمتك
شوف ياسيدي الكومبريسور ده عبارة عن موتور بيملأ انبوب هواء وليس الموتور والانبوب معا
السيارة الهوائية العادية فيها انبوب ولكن من غير موتور للملىء لذلك الموتور اللى اسمه كومبريسور هيتركب على أى انبوب تكون خفيفية علشان يملأ الانبوب ثم الانبوب عن طريق صمام تعطي الموتور الهوائي للسيارة يعني الدورة دي غير مباشرة 
الموتور للملىء بيعطي للانبوب اولا ويملأها ثم الانبوب بصمام منفصل تعطي للموتور السيارة الهوائي
فهمت ياستاذنا؟ 
يعنى مش من الموتور المالىء(الكومبريوسر)الى الموتور السيارة الهوائي مباشرة 
بل بينهما فاصل وصمام وهي الانبوب الخازن للهواء وبالتالي ده مش هيخضع لقانون الطاقة كما تقول انت
يعني الموتور المالىء بيملأ ومالوش دعوة بحاجة وبعد كده الصمام هو اللى بيشتغل ويدفع الهواء الى الموتور السيارة الهوائي اللى ممكن يتعمل بأى طاقة وسرعه منافس للبنزين نتيجة لان الموتور المالىء سريع فى الملىء وموفر للطاقة
بعد كده ياخذ طاقته من حركة الدينامو البسيطة على الموتور الهوائى فيكفي دينامو 6 كيلووات يعني 8 حصان تقريبا
والموتور عندنا ممكن يتعمل 100 حصان واكثر لان الهواء موجود عندك بلا نهاية كدورة نهائية بالرسمة اعلى الصفحة
ارجو انك تكون اقتنعت وشكرا على مداخلتك البناءة


----------



## mmawad awad (27 مارس 2010)

انا مزلت طالب و في مجال اخر تماما وهو العمارة والتخطيط ولكن اظن ان هزه الفكرة مستحيلة لان الكمبرسور يسحب طاقتة من البطارية ويخزن الطاقة علي شكل هواء مضغوط في الانبوب الزى يسحب منه محرك السيارة الاساسى طاقته ويحرك السيارة 
ثم ياتى دور الدينامو الزي يولد الطاقة من حركة السيارة ليشحن البطارية مرة اخري 
ولكن الطاقة التى يولدها الدنمو يطرح منها الطاقة التى استهلكت لتحريك السيارة ولتحريك الاجزاء المكانيكية فى السيارة و الدنامو و المحرك الفقد فى الاسلاك و احتكاك الاجزاء ببعضها 
فبعد وقت ليس بطويل ستنفد البطارية بلا شك 
فاطاقة لا تنشاء من عدم ولكن تتحول من صورة لاخرى 
والافضل فى الاداء فى هزة الحالة هو محرك كهربى موصل بالبطارية مباشرتا


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (27 مارس 2010)

طيب جميل 
الفقد فى الطاقة لن يؤثر اطلاقا لان الدينامو كما قلت 6 كيلووات فى اسوأ الاحتمالات يولد /5 او 4 كيلووات فيشحن البطارية التى سعتها 6 كيلو فى ساعه وربع 
والكومبريسور اللى بيستهلك الطاقة من البطارية 1500 وات فقط بالساعه ويستطيع بالالف وخمسمائة وات دول يملأ هواء للانبوب مقداره600 لتر فى ساعه تخيلو تمشى العربية 4 ساعات يعني المسئلة تكفي وتفيض لان فى الاربع ساعات دول الدينامو يكون شحن البطارية مرتين او ثلاث كمان اى لن تفرغ البطارية اطلاقا بل ويمكن ان تغذى البطارية اشياء اخرى ي بالسيارة كالتكييف وغيره يعنى سيارة قمة المجانية والترفيه والمتعه
والله الموفق


----------



## zamalkawi (27 مارس 2010)

أخي
سأكرر سؤالي للمرة الرابعة:
ماذا درست
لماذا لا تريد الإجابة على هذا السؤال
فأنا يمكنني أن أشرح لك إلى ما لا نهاية ما هو الخطأ في ما تقول
ولكن دون حد أدنى من العلم الهندسي فلن تفهم ما أقول
لذا أريد أن أعرف ما درست كي يكون تفنيدي لما تقول بناء على ما تعرفه بالفعل من معلومات

ولي اقتراح آخر، اعطني رقم هاتفك وسأحدثك وأقنعك بإذن الله بخطأ فكرتك


----------



## alzaabi 70 (29 مارس 2010)

بالقل و العلم يثبت المستحيل 
your idea is not possible
هل تعتقد ان هناك علماء حاولو تنفيذ الفكره و فشلو لان هذه الفكره القصد ان الطاقه تاتى من فراغ. وهذا الفكر غير ممكن


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (29 مارس 2010)

لما صنعوا العربية بالهواء للاسف نظريتك فشلت ياعزابى ادي الله وادي حكمته
لان الهواء فى كل حته
بقوا عاملين زي الناس اللى بتقول بيعبى الهواء ويبيعوا فى ازايز هههههههه


----------



## mohamedhusen951 (30 يونيو 2010)

من فضل مدير المنتدي زيل الموضوع لان الفكرة فشلت 300 بار الكومبريسور ده بيملاها فى 4 ساعات


----------

